# Dentist Alfons Andreas Striebich struck off after bullying patients



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2014)

HE was supposed to be a source of comfort to his patients.

But dentist Alfons Andreas Striebich betrayed their trust by failing to meet acceptable standards, a disciplinary hearing has heard.

He was accused of bullying people who came to him for treatment, including children, giving poor treatment and not washing his hands properly between patients.

Now he has been struck off by the General Dental Council (GDC).

The organisation’s professional conduct committee’s judgement said: “The way you dealt with your colleagues showed a fundamental lack of respect and understanding, and as such you acted in a way that was incompatible with dental team working.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/11109044.Dirty_dentist_struck_off_after_bullying_patients/

Such a shame that people have had to endure this  My dentist is just round the corner from this one, and he is absolutely brilliant.


----------

